# HELP!! Sally's dress



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.craftster.org/pictures/data/500/42484SallySideDone2.JPG
I don't know if this link will work, but it shows that someone patched together the fabric for a Sally costume into a rectangle, and then they must have cut it out according to the pattern. Seems like an easier way of doing it than what I was originally thinking. As far as the pattern, I think you could use most any dress pattern for this.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs38/f/2008/317/f/6/Sally___Nightmare_Before_Xmas_by_amolerouth.jpg
Here's the back of someone's Sally dress.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=309660.0
Here's "sort of" a tutorial. Someone made a basic dress and then sewed patches over it. If you go with that idea, I would try finding a basic black dress first, maybe at a second hand shop.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=363872.0
Another tutorial. Another different way of doing it.


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Jen!
Hopefully my dress will turn out as good as the UK Fantasy Fair one..


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Make sure you post pics!


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay....here is my progress so far, winging the back part of the dress...going to be adding more, cause I know there is alot of black around the zipper...still have to draw on the patterns and add the black stitching in, and sleeves (should be interesting)...lol...havent actually stitched all the back together because I want to make sure it will fit (I keep putting it on, pinning, taking it off, and trying to figure out how to make it seem less like a box when on) trial and error it will be I suppose (I know it doesnt have to be perfect, but I want it to be as best as possible, because I will probably use the costume and keep our townhome nightmare before xmas themed for halloween until we buy a house =), because I have no where for storage...should try and stick to one theme =)








[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's looking really good, so far! Thanks for posting pictures. Can't wait to see the finished costume!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

oh wow that looks great keep us posted I LOVE SALLY


----------



## tomibraniste (Mar 18, 2011)

yes look very nice so far , keep going


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

okay, finally got up the nerve to draw on the patterns with a sharpie marker...here is it....
(for those who are thinking on making a Sally dress, and usinga marker to draw on the design...tip....draw the design on the material BEFORE sewing it together..lol..or else you will end up withsome lines that bleed thicker than others because of the material underneath not being flat/smooth...)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks awesome! Good job.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

What's a Sally dress?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Good job! I like your progress. And the links Jen1984 provided were great. TNBC is one of mine and my daughter's faves! We have lots of collectibles from the movie as well.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

That looks really good, Scarey! I know it may be awhile, but I hope you post some pics of you in the costume and the make-up.

And thanks, GiggleFairy. I like googling....

BunnyMummy - Sally is the girl from The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

I will definitely put pictures up after Halloween..


----------

